# What Medication



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I always use Aquarium Salt, Melafix or Maracyn II!

Just curious about other non toxic to Ps medication you recommend!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to Disease or Parasite Questions_

I have never used anything but salt and that was for Ich.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I generally try any products in the fish shop.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

it really depends on what the problem is... but salt is usually always a bonus for aiding in healings


----------

